# endless saga of vet visits for Toby



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We went to the vet today to get Toby's BP rechecked, and also check the nasal discharge again.
His blood pressure is still very high, although it seems to jump all over the place. It was as high as 220 at one point today. My vet is going to talk to a cardiologist and see what he thinks; whether we need to bring in bigger, badder drugs or leave it be. 
The infection in his nose is cleared up, but the cause of it isn't. Meaning, my vet thinks there's a growth of some sort. He said let's hope for a polyp or something else benign. We both feel Toby isn't a candidate for the full nasal scope procedure. But it's been about 3 weeks or 4 weeks since I had it checked before, and it's no worse, so that was encouraging. We can only hope that whatever it is, is slow growing.
The vet thought the 2 boys were cute, so he snapped this candid photo of Tito keeping Toby calm while Toby is getting his blood pressure checked.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your boys are just adorable:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch: and that picture is precious.

The nasal problem sounds not as bad as as it could be.:crossfing I don't know anything about high blood pressure so I don't have any advice. Just give them all a hug and kiss for me.

I hope it gets easier all around for your home. I'll keep everybody in my prayers.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw is that the sweetest picture of the 2 cutest boys in the world or what?! 

I hope that Toby is feeling better after his trip and I also hope that his nasal thing doesn't get any bigger. Hugs to you and Toby! (might as well give one to Tito too, those eyes of his are killing me!)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, that photo just melted my heart. It is precious! What a good little brother you are Tito! 

I'm so sorry about the high blood pressures. I can empathize because Toby's are always so high too. I hope you can get some sort of answer to it without going to the big bad drugs that might have more side effects.

I agree with your not electing to do the full scope. That was presented to us when Barkley's nose started bleeding. It must be done under sedation/anesthesia to get the scope all the way up, and that was just too much of a risk in our opinion, given he was undergoing chemotherapy and was spleenless, just like your Toby. Furthermore, the vet told us that the procedure might cause more bloody nasal discharge--since we were trying to keep him from bleeding and keep his hct counts up, it just didn't seem prudent. I know it's frustrating, wanting to know exactly what is going on. 

Give your boys (and Tiny) and big old hug for me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That photo is so sweet!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww what a beautiful photo of your boys! Hoping Toby is feeling better and his blood pressure comes down on it's own. Hugs to you and the boys!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Toby, you are one good boy. Look at how Tito keeps you company. True friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for Toby and that is the MOST PRECIOUS picture of Tito keeping Toby calm while his BP is taken!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What an incredibly sweet picture of your 2 boys. Continued good thoughts for Toby.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hands down. Best photo of friends, EVER.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love the picture of the boys. Tito sure loves his big brother and Toby sure looks relaxed with Tito by his side. I hope his bp lowers to a acceptable level without increasing his meds, he's been thru enough as it is. More prayers for Toby


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Hands down. Best photo of friends, EVER.


Ditto - and then some.:smooch:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful shot of your 2 boys - Toby looks like he is calm with Tito keeping an eye out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!! My vet made it his wallpaper on his computer, it's such a relaxing shot.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Hugs to you and Toby! (might as well give one to Tito too, those eyes of his are killing me!)


Like there wouldn't already be a line a mile deep for Tito puppies, you had to add some cheesecake too. Just gorgeous and too far away for me to steal.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Toby can't catch a break, can he? That photo is a treasure, defining friendship. Hope the nasal issue is indeed benign and doesn't bug your boy.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

That's the cutest photo - reminds of Al & Tucson laying together. Hugs to Toby - hope his BP goes down....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is the sweetest photo. What a treasure. Praying for Toby.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is the most precious, heartwarming photo I have ever seen. I hope Toby's issues can be resolved and he is feeling better soon. You have a wonderful vet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words! It means a lot to me.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That photo really shows the love. Priceless!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You can just see the love between the two of them. I will continue to pray for Toby. Those seniors are so precious.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know you know, but I had to come look at that picture again and tell you you have two precious boys right there. That picture is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How is Toby doing? I know what it is like to have a chronically ill golden. It can be exhausting.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This picture should have been in the February Picture contest.

*THIS IS WHAT LOVE IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!*

Hugs and Kisses from us.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's always something. Now Toby has a sore next to one eye. I have no idea what it is, or how it got there, and I'm hoping it's just a minor sore and nothing else. 
I simply cannot get him to the vet this week. My husband is going in for a triple bypass on Tuesday and will be in the hospital for about 5 days, between that and trying to cover the pet hotel (it's super busy right now) I just can't swing taking him in, too. 
So please keep fingers crossed that it's just a little sore.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & prayers that all goes smoothly with your husband and Toby just has a minor irritation.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> We went to the vet today to get Toby's BP rechecked, and also check the nasal discharge again.
> His blood pressure is still very high, although it seems to jump all over the place. It was as high as 220 at one point today. My vet is going to talk to a cardiologist and see what he thinks; whether we need to bring in bigger, badder drugs or leave it be.
> The infection in his nose is cleared up, but the cause of it isn't. Meaning, my vet thinks there's a growth of some sort. He said let's hope for a polyp or something else benign. We both feel Toby isn't a candidate for the full nasal scope procedure. But it's been about 3 weeks or 4 weeks since I had it checked before, and it's no worse, so that was encouraging. We can only hope that whatever it is, is slow growing.
> The vet thought the 2 boys were cute, so he snapped this candid photo of Tito keeping Toby calm while Toby is getting his blood pressure checked.


OMG what a lovely photo melted my heart  reminds me so much of my old Sadie and Meg


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, you have your hands FULL. I would help if I lived closer.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers. (((HUGS)))
June


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know how I managed to miss this thread and that heart-melting photo. I hope Toby's okay... sending continued get well soon thoughts his way...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I could use a friend like that to make me feel better when I am sick


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's always something. Now Toby has a sore next to one eye. I have no idea what it is, or how it got there, and I'm hoping it's just a minor sore and nothing else.
> I simply cannot get him to the vet this week. My husband is going in for a triple bypass on Tuesday and will be in the hospital for about 5 days, between that and trying to cover the pet hotel (it's super busy right now) I just can't swing taking him in, too.
> So please keep fingers crossed that it's just a little sore.


Sometimes life seems to attack, doesn't it? It tests our strength, courage, and faith, so that later we know what we are capable of handling. 

Holding you, Toby and your husband in my heart and in my prayers.

Lucy


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-that is such a wonderful picture  Two beautiful boys!

I'll be thinking of you and your husband too-he is very lucky to have you to help care for him after his surgery. I had to go into a nursing home after my quadruple/quintuple bypass, and it was not fun! Being home will help a lot.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry Toby has another issue and this week is so busy. That's the way things always happen. Wish we were closer to help you out!

Keeping you, Toby and your husband in our thoughts and prayers. Hope the surgery goes well and your husband heals quickly. Hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Brooks says you have one!



lgnutah said:


> I could use a friend like that to make me feel better when I am sick


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Toby, I hope that sore goes away on its own and isn't hurting him. 

I'll be thinking about your hubby and you this week as he undergoes his bypasses. I hope it goes well and he is on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, prayers, and good wishes. This too shall pass, the sooner the better.
I just got done sewing a "diaper cover" for Toby. He's also leaking urine these days. I was going to get a belly band, but then I figured heck, I can make something better. So I went and bought some infant diapers, and sewed something similar to a belly band but less restrictive out of some old jeans and 2 old collars. Hopefully it will work!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Toby, give him a big hug from us! We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, so sorry to hear about the new complication. I know you are very busy these days but later on, when things get less hectic, I would love to see the diaper cover you created for Toby. 
I am thinking about and praying for your family, including your puppies this week.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of prayers coming from our house for all of you. Please keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barbara

Will be praying BIG TIME for you, your Hubby and Toby.
You will have a higher place in heaven-My Mom always told me that.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers from me too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, all positive thoughts for your husband's surgery tomorrow. Thinking good thoughts for Toby, as well. Remember to get yourself adequate rest and nutrition as you care for all the ailing men in your life and help them recover.....it ain't easy being chief nurse!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I admit to having a hard time with all the stress tonight, I'm sitting here all misty eyed reading everyone's good wishes, prayers, and kind thoughts. You guys are the best. It makes more of a difference than you know.
Doubt I'll be around much the next few days, but please keep the good thoughts and prayers coming if anyone has a spare minute.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Prayers and cyber hugs coming to you and yours from me & the crew.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for you, hubby and the pups. Hugs


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll make sure I have many spare minutes to offer up a prayer and good wishes.
I so wish I was close enough to help in person. Cyber hugs to all of you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Many prayers from NJ. ((HUGS))


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping thoughts of good health for you, Toby, your hubby and your business. Take care of yourself, you will get through this "bump" in the road.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Keeping Toby and your husband in my thoughts!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I'll make sure I have many spare minutes to offer up a prayer and good wishes.
> I so wish I was close enough to help in person. Cyber hugs to all of you.


My thoughts as well Teresa
If i lived closer i would come ahnd help run the hotel for you.
Cyber hugs for your hubby and Toby form accross the big pond


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for all of you.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck on yours husbands surgery.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, you and the hubby have been everpresent in my thoughts and prayers today. I hope the surgery went well, without complications, and you get to get some rest to keep your strength. HUGS


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming from us also. Hope surgery went smoothly and he has a restful night.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

double post. sorry


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you everyone. The surgery went very well. It was a triple bypass (no surprises), it took longer to take out the old scar tissue from the first bypass than to do anything else. He's in cardiac ICU now, but doing really well. I'm heading off to the hospital now to visit!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad DH's surgery went well and he is doing well.
Conuted good wishes and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear the surgery went well, I hope you are taking care of yourself. 
Keeping you and your family in my prayers. ((HUGS))

June


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's good news - glad the surgery went well. Hope he heals quickly. You've been through so much. Thinking of you..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news and good thoughts for a continued speedy recovery!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad the surgery went well and he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray that your hubby's surgery went well. Fingers crossed that recovery is smooth and swift....and do remember to treat yourself well during this stressful time.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So glad to hear your hubby's surgery went well! Crossing my fingers for an uneventful and quick recovery.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It is amazing what modern medicine can do. Today my husband was sitting up in the chair eating lunch. Yesterday he was on a heart-lung machine while they attached new arteries to his heart. Simply amazing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

so glad to hear your Husband did well.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased it all went so well


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It is amazing what modern medicine can do. Today my husband was sitting up in the chair eating lunch. Yesterday he was on a heart-lung machine while they attached new arteries to his heart. Simply amazing!


That brought a big smile to my face. Continued prayers for a fast and uneventful recovery from me too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Now if I could only figure out this sore near Toby's eye I'd feel much better. I'm wondering if the demodex mange is flaring up, and has caused a skin infection near his eye. Possible. 
Unfortunately, I simply can not get him to the vet any time soon. Between trying to be at the hospital and trying to cover the pet hotel I just can't. I feel terrible about it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so happy that the news about your husband is good! And sure that Toby knows, as we do, that you do the best for him that you can.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear your husbands surgery went well. Keeping you all in our prayers. Please take care of yourself also and of course give Toby a big hug from us! Hugs


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So glad to hear your husband's recovery is going so well. Continued prayers for you both.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear your husband's surgery went well. I hope he has an uneventful recovery. Keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad to hear about your husband's successful surgery. I am sure you are so relieved.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep my prayers going for your husband and darling Toby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Barb:

Praying for your Husband, Toby and you!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there is an update on your husband (and sweet Toby). I hope your husband is getting stronger every day and you are hanging in there too! :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my husband is doing well. not sure if I will survive.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> my husband is doing well. not sure if I will survive.


I'm happy to hear your hubby is doing well, but I hope you can take some time for yourself. Sometimes it's much harder on the caregivers. I am sending you cyberhugs and good thoughts for a good day today with some relaxing and stress free moments for yourself.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am just seeing this thread, though I have been in touch with Barb via email. I want to say that was the first I saw that picture of Toby and Tito, OMG the waterworks just started what a beautiful precious picture. 

Barb you know you and all your family are in my thoughts. I too wish I were closer so I could come help you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Barb, you'll survive. I just know you will. God made us women this way for a purpose!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just catching up on this. Boy, you've certainly had your share of it lately!
Thoughts and prayers for your husband, Toby and you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, time to sit for a minute and write the update.
I called and begged my vet to see Toby after hours yesterday, because that sore on his face is just getting nastier and nastier and he won't leave it alone. 
As I feared, the demodex mange is back, along with a staph infection. So he's on some cephalexin, plus some cerenia (sp?) because the cephalexin totally destroys his appetite. In a week when he finishes those he goes back on the ivermectin. Sigh, this poor dog.
His back end is really getting weak. I'm just beside myself, I don't know what to do. The thing is, as far as I can tell, he's not in any pain. When we put him on rimadyl, or take him off, I don't see any difference. It appears to be a nerve issue. 
He needs a lot of help getting up these days, and falls a lot. He does okay outside, but falls on the slippery floors in the house. He is having lots of issues with urine leaking, so he has to wear his diaper overnight.
I've thought about whether or not it's *time* endlessly. But I just can't justify it. He still eats well, likes his toys, loves to be outside, and pesters me for lovin'. 
This is so hard.
My husband is doing great. I may have to kill him, however, before this is over. If I'd have killed him when I met him, I'd be out of jail by now (that's the title of a book I read, LOL). He's home now, but he can't lift anything over 8 pounds for 8 weeks, can't drive, the usual routine. I don't even want to think about the next 2 months.
I thought I'd make life more interesting and I'm coming down with a horrible cold or flu. Probably picked it up at the hospital. So in addition to feeling horrible (chills, aches, stuffy, the normal stuff) I have to be super careful not to give it to my husband. 
And Thor, you're right, good thing I'm female, only us women can handle when life throws stuff like this at us.
P.S. When the physician's assistant was giving us the discharge instructions today I asked her how much help/care he will need at home. She said, NONE. She said he can't lift anything, can't drive, and can't vacuum, but there's no reason he can't prepare his own meals, dust, empty the dishwasher, fold the laundry, etc. I asked her to please put that in writing ! ! ! (It ain't gonna happen. MEN!)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh goodness. I am so sorry about you getting the crud.
I had no idea DH wouldn't be able to lift anything over 8 lbs for 2 months!!!!! I'm glad he is doing well and at home, but couldn't he have convinced one of the nurses to come home with him?

Toby... I am glad the vet saw him and the sore is being treated. I know some of how hard it is to see them fail, but didn't get that far with Copper and I am selfishly glad. It must be heartbreaking at times. I do agree that as long as Toby is eating well and still enjoying life it isn't his time. Like you said it's a roller coaster and a tight rope too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

First of all, thank goodness your hubby is home and out of the hospital. I hope it takes it easy on you and lets you get some rest so you can recover from your cold/flu. You are probably immune compromised due to all this stress--so rest, fluids and fish oils is my non professional RX for you! 

As far as your Toby, as long as he's happy and eating well and you are under all this stress, I'd suggest not even thinking about that nagging question, because you really don't want to make any big decisions right now. My 2 cents anyway. I do hope the medications help his demodex. My Toby took Cerenia for his colitis and it helped keep his food in him and off my floor, so it worked well for us. 

You all are in my thoughts and prayers. 

and that cold/flu just s*cks! Feel better soon!:crossfing


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang in there, I am glad your husband is doing great. Now, I hope Toby will rebound for you.
You and your family are in my prayers.

There is light at the end of the tunnel...............


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending all my thoughts for your husband's recovery. Since he can't do anything "heavy" Hopefully he is well enough to focus on Toby and give him all the love and scratches he needs.

I am wishing for Toby to feel better and have a great quality of life for as long as his body is willing. Bigs hugs to you and a huge bottle of Bubble bath too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read you are getting sick too - probably all the stress.

It is really great to read that your husband is doing better. Hopefully he will start his new exercise plan by cooking, dusting and stretching to put those clean dishes away  

I am sorry to hear Toby is not doing better - my King & Prince (childhood shepard/collie mix) both developed very weak hind quarters towards their end with no signs of pain, it is just so sad. My Earl (shepard rescue) developed incontinence and cognitive dysfunction besides being mostly blind and deaf. Please remember, that when it comes to quality of life issues there are no wrong decisions. But it is so hard. 

Sending cyber hugs to each and every one of you, and please Tito a special scritch from us?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

"he can't lift anything, can't drive, and can't vacuum, but there's no reason he can't prepare his own meals, dust, empty the dishwasher, fold the laundry"
other than the can't drive part, this sounds like my husband!!
I am so sorry you are now getting sick. Sounds like all the stress you have been under has taken a toll on you. Hugs.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you & your family during this tough time. Remember to take care of yourself also!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

You are one amazing woman and I am so sorry you are getting sick!

I love Magiclover's suggestion that your Hubby can spend QUALITY TIME with Toby and keep him entertained and spoil him with love!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad your husband is doing well an so hope you get over the crud fast.

Give darling Toby a hug and kiss for me. he is such a doll and gave me hope with Copper's splenectomy and all his other issues. I hope he rallies and you have more good time together. We sure know they can and if prayers will help, you're getting many, many fomr me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone. I made it through yesterday. Last night was tough with my husband up coughing half the night (normal after surgery), which hurts his chest incision. Making him hot tea at 3 a.m. was not on my "to do list" when I went to bed. I left him at the house snuggled in the recliner with a small table on each side of him to hold his blankets, remotes, phone, magazines, etc. and I'm at the pet hotel. I walk back to the house (not far) every hour or so to look in on him and see if any of my 3 clowns want to go outside.
Now I just need to make it through today. That's my goal every day, just to make it through that one and then they will get better as they pass.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear your hubby is home. We are keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Hang in there and hope you are feeling better quickly.

Give Toby a big hug from us. It sounds like Toby is still enjoying life and if he is not in pain I don't think you need to make a decision at this time. Enjoy every moment with your special boy. Hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a time you're having. I hope these hard days pass quickly.

We have had good luck with the HelpEmUp harness (- Help 'Em Up Harness) for Charlie, who also has some neurological weakness in his back legs. The harness is really well made and it's washable. It much easier to assist Charlie in getting up, navigating stairs, and getting in and out of a vehicle. There is a special "large male" version of the harness that wasn't on the web site, so it's worth calling the company if you decide to try this. We have found them lovely to work with.

I hope today is a better one for your whole family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby has a Help'em Up harness, I'd be totally lost without it! He can't get up at all without help these days, and the harness makes it so easy. 




GoldensGirl said:


> What a time you're having. I hope these hard days pass quickly.
> 
> We have had good luck with the HelpEmUp harness (- Help 'Em Up Harness) for Charlie, who also has some neurological weakness in his back legs. The harness is really well made and it's washable. It much easier to assist Charlie in getting up, navigating stairs, and getting in and out of a vehicle. There is a special "large male" version of the harness that wasn't on the web site, so it's worth calling the company if you decide to try this. We have found them lovely to work with.
> 
> I hope today is a better one for your whole family.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Barb, I'm continually thinking of you, your hubby and dear Toby. I hope that today is a better day than yesterday and we're sending you lots of hugs from Molson and I!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope things are continuing to improve at our house. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

